# Response From ECO/WorldBrige case on Hold.



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I've just received a very painful email to say that because I do not meet the financial requirement, my wife's case is on hold until further notice.

Joppa as you may be aware that when I submitted the application, my P60 does not show the 18600 they require. I got the advice that this won't be a problem as my payslips all of them show more than 1550pm gross. I did mention that because I took unpaid leave to spend more time with my wife after the wedding and also I put a note on the P60 itself which shows only 16.600pa.

What shall I do in this situation as I am really feeling down now after all this waiting.


Please see below the response I for after contacting WorldBridge as the 12 weeks has elapsed. The ECO did not even bother to contact us directly.

Dear madam, 

Your application for entry clearance under Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules has been considered. Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE.

A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State’s appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office website. 

Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least.

In the meantime, if you submit any further information or document(s) relating to your circumstances, and/or those of your sponsor, as they were at the date of your application, or in the relevant period(s) prior to that date, this will be considered. If, on the basis of this further information or document(s), your application meets all the requirements of the Immigration Rules, a decision will be taken on your application and it will be granted.

Alternatively, you can withdraw your application at any time (and any document(s) submitted with it will be returned to you) and you can pay the relevant application fee and make a fresh application. You may wish to consider doing so for example if you wish to rely on a change in circumstances since the date of your application or on the fact a requirement relating to a period of time (e.g. in respect of employment or cash savings) is now met which was not met at the date of the application. If you withdraw your application, you will not be refunded the application fee.

If you wish your passport to be returned to you while your application remains on hold, this will withdraw your application, and a fresh application must be submitted if you wish it to be considered.

Yours faithfully,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Wait until you get your documents back with the refusal letter, which will state the precise grounds for rejection, and then tell us what they are.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Wait until you get your documents back with the refusal letter, which will state the precise grounds for rejection, and then tell us what they are.


Thanks Joppa.

But do you think we will get the documents back now? They said the case is on hold so I though they will keep everything with them until I either submit further documents or change of requirement.

Also I though the reason is mentioned in the email: Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE. End.

Do you think I should contact the ECO to let him know that I do meet the requirement?

Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ask for the return of documents with refusal letter. Or ask for the precise ground for refusal - i.e. how you have failed to show you meet the requirements. Without it you are all at sea and can't plan your next move - appeal or re-application.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Ask for the return of documents with refusal letter. Or ask for the precise ground for refusal - i.e. how you have failed to show you meet the requirements. Without it you are all at sea and can't plan your next move - appeal or re-application.


Joppa I really don't want to ask for the passport back now until I make sure that there is no way of reversing the decision. From my understanding this is what they wrote in the email: 



> In the meantime, if you submit any further information or document(s) relating to your circumstances, and/or those of your sponsor, as they were at the date of your application, or in the relevant period(s) prior to that date, this will be considered. If, on the basis of this further information or document(s), your application meets all the requirements of the Immigration Rules, a decision will be taken on your application and it will be granted. [End of quote]
> 
> What do you understand from this Joppa? I mean they have all the evidences that my earning is well above the £18,600. What do they want more? I'll contact them with copies of all the same payslips where it shows clearly my warning in the last 6 months prior to the application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

List exactly what evidence you have sent with original application, with amounts and dates.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> List exactly what evidence you have sent with original application, with amounts and dates.


Hi Joppa,

I have included with the application: 

1- work contract where it says I earn £9p/h doing min 40h/w.
2- employer letter stating my wage as £18,600p/a plus doing overtime regularly.
3- 7 payslips which all of them show clearly more than £1,550, some around £1,800.
4- 7 bank statement with the same amount on the payslips highlighted on every one. I in fact attached each payslip to the correspondence bank statement.
5- P60 showing £16,600 for the year 2012-2013 with a note that due to the unpaid leave I did note make the 18,600.

We submitted the application on 7th June. My last payslip was dated 1st June and last bank statement around 4th or 5th June as I ordered it from the bank directly. 

I mentioned in the sponsor letter that since I came to this country I have never claimed a single penny from the state even when I was out of work as I don't believe in doing so while you have the mean to survive without it. I really don't know why they haven't taken into consideration all of this.!

Shall I send them the same copies of payslips along with ordering the same bank statement and tell them that this is what I submitted?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You submitted seven pay slips and bank statement. Why? You only needed 6. Even though each month you made more than the minimum, sending extra information that isn't required can create complication or misunderstanding. Or did the first pay slip not cover the entire month? 
You do need a proper refusal letter that specifies the precise ground, i.e. *why *you didn't meet the financial requirement. I suggest you send an email request to the sender of the original message.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Say something like, having given your details and application number/reference:

Thank you for your email. In order to prepare my next move, I do urgently require your refusal letter setting out the precise ground(s) for not meeting the financial requirement. I look forward to receiving your reply.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You submitted seven pay slips and bank statement. Why? You only needed 6. Even though each month you made more than the minimum, sending extra information that isn't required can create complication or misunderstanding. Or did the first pay slip not cover the entire month?
> You do need a proper refusal letter that specifies the precise ground, i.e. *why *you didn't meet the financial requirement. I suggest you send an email request to the sender of the original message.


the reason why I send 7 payslips and bank statement is because the last bank statement covers only around 10 days and the first one will be out of date per the 28 days rules.

the email I got is from the worldbrige guy after chasing them for few days. I am yet to hear directly from the ECO. or maybe will never. it is signed by: UK Visas & Immigration.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Still send an email to WorldBridge, which they should pass onto ECO.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

the payslips have: 

Dec: £1552.12
Jan: £1652.12
Feb: £1621.39
Mar: £1710.36
Apr: £1747.21
May: £1827.27
Jun: £1554.00

they have their correspondence on bank statement with the exact same amount highlighted.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So I don't know why they have refused, and you need to find out first before you can appeal or re-apply.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Read another similar thread at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...g-uk/215202-spouse-visa-refusal-put-hold.html
The email they received contained details about precise reasons for refusal, and this is what you should get.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Read another similar thread at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...g-uk/215202-spouse-visa-refusal-put-hold.html
> The email they received contained details about precise reasons for refusal, and this is what you should get.


I am really finding it difficult to get the help we are expecting from the WorldBridge. every time I send them an email they come with strange reply where I have to repeat my question again and again.

I posted the exact reply and as you said they did not mention why we have been refused compared to the other thread.

I have emailed them again now and I am waiting for the reply.

thanks so much Joppa. much appreciate your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Frustrating I know, but without this information you are all at sea and won't know what to do.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Sofyane said:


> I am really finding it difficult to get the help we are expecting from the WorldBridge. every time I send them an email they come with strange reply where I have to repeat my question again and again.
> 
> I posted the exact reply and as you said they did not mention why we have been refused compared to the other thread.
> 
> ...


I really feel for you Sofyane. I can't understand why you have been refused and it is so frustrating that you can't get the answers you need. 

I included my P60 in my husband's recent application and it only showed a month's income as I had been working abroad before that. I hope they actually look at the payslips and employer letter and don't reply on the P60 for the last FY.

Like Joppa says you really need them to explain the refusal in detail before you can take your next step.

Would it be quicker to write a letter to the ECO with your application ref number and send it priority? I'm afraid WorldBridge seem to be almost useless.

I really wish you luck with it all.
KHP


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

to back up what I said earlier about my experience with Worldbridge please see below what they replied when I clearly stated the case number when they send their replies + explaining more and their reply. this what they come with:

*(Quote):*

Dear Sir or Madam,

Thank you for contacting WorldBridge Service, The UK Border Agency's Commercial Partner. We appreciate your patience regarding the response to your enquiry, as WorldBridge strives to provide the most accurate responses to all enquiries. Below you will find the response to that enquiry.

The applicants are kindly requested to contact WorldBridge Service in terms of any kind of enquiry due to the fact that the Visa Application Centre and the Visa Section at the relevant Embassy can not be contacted directly by them.

Once a decision is made on your visa application you will be contacted via email from the British Embassy.

After a visa application has been reviewed by the Diplomatic Mission, the Entry Clearance Officers render a decision on the application and place that decision in a sealed envelope along with the documents that they want to return to the applicant. This sealed envelope is sent back to the applicant as per the local process. This sealed envelope can only be opened by the applicant. WorldBridge Service and its staff are not permitted to open the sealed envelope containing the decision of the Diplomatic Mission. As such WorldBridge Service cannot inform an applicant as to whether their visa has been approved or denied. 

*End of quote.*


I have again sent another email stating to please read and refer back to my initial email and their response as this keeps on happening again and again. and this what they come back with:

*Quote:*

In regards to your question, we would like to let you know that due to the nature of your request it is being escalated for detailed research. Please be informed that we understand the importance of your issue, and we strive to respond as quickly and thoroughly as possible.

Please note that you will not be able to respond to this email. If you have additional questions submit your enquiry via email free of charge by visiting the WorldBridge website at www.visainfoservices.com.

When submitting a new enquiry, please reference the case number from this particular email to ensure thorough processing. Note the case number can be found in the subject line of this email, EX: Reply from WorldBridge Services for CaseNumber :00000123.

*End of quote.*

Now you guys tell me maybe my English is not that clear! How do you find my English?


I am just waiting for their detailed research now. Hope they will come with good answer.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

KHP said:


> I really feel for you Sofyane. I can't understand why you have been refused and it is so frustrating that you can't get the answers you need.
> 
> I included my P60 in my husband's recent application and it only showed a month's income as I had been working abroad before that. I hope they actually look at the payslips and employer letter and don't reply on the P60 for the last FY.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much KHP.

Yes it is very painful especially when you know that someone else got their visa in around 20 days only from the same country. The ECO did not even bother to let us know earlier or directly at least. we have been waiting for all this 63 working days and me chasing some copy and paste organisation linked to them where there is no set procedure for complains as I have tried to put a complain to no avail. 

anyhow, all what I can do now is just to wait really. I am thinking of contacting my MP as I have ordered the same Bank statement today and preparing the same payslips to try and reverse the decision as it is clear that I do meet the requirement.

I consider my self a hard worker where I have never claimed a single penny from the state during my 7 years here and even I did not use NHS only once where I waited around 5 hours to be seen in the hospital.


----------



## rajasekar (Sep 19, 2013)

hi,sofyane r u receive email with ECO name?. if u receive with ECO name y u cant send email to british embassy.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Frustrating I know, but without this information you are all at sea and won't know what to do.


This what I got todsay Joppa. It looks promising and encouraging. How shall I approach them? What shall I write in the letter that I will send them?

Dear Sir,

Thank you for contacting WorldBridge Services.

With regards to your enquiry, and as per our previous response, further information or document(s) relating to your circumstances, and/or those of your sponsor, will only be considered as they were at the date of your application, or in the relevant period(s) prior to that date.

You may send these documents if they meet the aforementioned criteria to our postal address including your reference number:

UK Visas & Immigration,
Ref.: xxxxxxxx
British Consulate


Kind regards,

UK Visas & Immigration,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really. It doesn't say anything more than what we already know. We need to know WHY your application was put on hold, and WHY you don't meet the financial requirement. Lack of evidence? Wrong evidence? Unsatisfactory employment letter? It could be anything.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Not really. It doesn't say anything more than what we already know. We need to know WHY your application was put on hold, and WHY you don't meet the financial requirement. Lack of evidence? Wrong evidence? Unsatisfactory employment letter? It could be anything.


Ehhhm, I though they mentioned why it has been refused. Here is what they wrote in the initial email:

Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's a blanket reason applicable to everyone who fails to meet the requirement. What we want to know is WHY and IN WHAT WAY. For example, your monthly income was below the minimum required, or you didn't send sufficient evidence, or bank statement wasn't according to the specification, or your employment letter lacked some details and so on. Without this knowledge, how can you send further evidence to get the decision reversed or re-apply? Others in similar situations have received a detailed list of why they failed to meet the target.
Remember Home Office MUST state the precise reason(s) for refusal and you are entitled to know.


----------



## sadowski (Sep 25, 2013)

*The same problem*

Hello, sorry if im not in the right place here. But im appplying from Russia and recieved absolutely the same email from Sheffield. But i have a little bit different angle to that. First of all im applying for fiance visa, my fiance is self-employed and he has not been working for a year on the day of application therefore we only provided information we could. And now Im emailing to the home office asking them if it's impossible to get my visa if he hasnt worked for a financial year and if there is any other way we can prove his earnings. They dont answer this ank keep sending me the link to the appendix fm-se that by now i know by heart already. So my question is? should we keep waiting for an official refusal with the documents, or should we do something about it? we missed our wedding day already and our honeymoon too, dont know what to do really. Also as i understand correctly it's not a refusal, i still can be granted visa, is that right?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> That's a blanket reason applicable to everyone who fails to meet the requirement. What we want to know is WHY and IN WHAT WAY. For example, your monthly income was below the minimum required, or you didn't send sufficient evidence, or bank statement wasn't according to the specification, or your employment letter lacked some details and so on. Without this knowledge, how can you send further evidence to get the decision reversed or re-apply? Others in similar situations have received a detailed list of why they failed to meet the target.
> Remember Home Office MUST state the precise reason(s) for refusal and you are entitled to know.


thank you very much Joppa for this. I sent them an email and I am waiting for their reply. I will let you know as soon as I get the response.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sadowski said:


> Hello, sorry if im not in the right place here. But im appplying from Russia and recieved absolutely the same email from Sheffield. But i have a little bit different angle to that. First of all im applying for fiance visa, my fiance is self-employed and he has not been working for a year on the day of application therefore we only provided information we could. And now Im emailing to the home office asking them if it's impossible to get my visa if he hasnt worked for a financial year and if there is any other way we can prove his earnings. They dont answer this ank keep sending me the link to the appendix fm-se that by now i know by heart already. So my question is? should we keep waiting for an official refusal with the documents, or should we do something about it? we missed our wedding day already and our honeymoon too, dont know what to do really. Also as i understand correctly it's not a refusal, i still can be granted visa, is that right?


First, you were correctly put on hold for your fiancée visa because you need a full year's account for self-employment for the profit from it to count towards financial requirement. 
Secondly, Home Office don't give advice and you need to study the rules yourself, ask here or pay for a professional advisor.

Now, the only way they will reconsider their decision is if, at the time of original application, your partner had another source of income through employment, rent or investment, or you had savings between you of £62,500. 
To use self-employment income, you need to wait until you have a year's account, plus a host of supporting documents as detailed in FM-SE, and you must first withdraw your original application which is on hold and re-apply.


----------



## sadowski (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok thank you very much for your answer,but why wouldn't they just send a refusal,why are they holding the documents? is there a chance they could grant me a visa? should i keep waiting? And one more question if you dont mind, can i apply for just visit marriage visa with uk citizen with a letter to the visa section explaining that because we don't meet financial requirements for me to settle we would like to just get married(as everything is already paid for) and when we have all the papers and documents apply for wife visa. Do you think they could grant me this visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They are only doing it because Home Office has appealed against the court judgement on financial requirement and any case where the applicant has failed to meet the current requirement is being put on hold. 
Don't hold your breath as Home Office won't lower the requirement unless they are forced to, and after all the appeals right up to the European court fail. This can take years.
So, no, you won't be granted your visa on the basis of your application so you should plan alternative strategies such as withdrawing it and re-applying once your partner's self-employment profit is allowable.


----------



## sadowski (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!! At least now we know what to do. You've been very helpful. Thank you


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Stupid reply from WorldBridge after asking them about the exact reason as you advised me joppa:

yesterday:

In regards to your question, we would like to let you know that due to the nature of your request it is being escalated for detailed research. Please be informed that we understand the importance of your issue, and we strive to respond as quickly and thoroughly as possible.

today:

Thank you for contacting WorldBridge Services.

Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE. Your application has not yet been refused. It has been placed on hold while we await the outcome of the legal proceedings we have previously mentioned.

For more information on the income threshold please visit:
UK Border Agency | Financial requirement
UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence

Are they playing games with me or what? I mean maybe they know that I met the requirement as all the evidences are with them!!


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

They're implying that you haven't supplied sufficient evidence/or wrong evidence. Your earnings seem ok. 

I think the 7 pay slips have thrown a spanner in the works. 7 pay slips done against the UKBA formula for Cat A throws everything out of course. What they do is take '6' pay slips. Multiply the lowest month by 12 to get their 'threshold'. In your case it's June with a gross of £1,554.00

1554x12=18648
which meets the financial requirement.

If you applied after the June pay slip and bank statement were available then why include the December pay slip and bank statement? Jan-Jun is 6 months. Cat A specifically asks for 6 months. By including December's evidence you've bumped it up to 7. I think this is the red flag in your case.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The email says nothing of that kind. In fact it says nothing at all, other than you failed to meet the financial requirement. As we've been saying, you must get the precise reason(s) for this, in terms of specific evidence or criteria, which Home Office are obliged to provide and which they have done for other applicants whose case has also been put on hold.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Finally here is what they came up with as a reason:
They mentioned that it has been explained in previous responses which is not true by looking at my first post. I had to send more than 4 emails to get this.
Quote:

The reason why your application has been put on hold has been explained in our previous responses. The reason that your application has been assessed as not meeting the financial requirement is due to the fact that you supplied a P60*showing earnings for 2012/13 of £16,333.94, therefore the Entry Clearance Officer was not satisfied that the financial threshold had been met as stands (for more information on this requirement please visit UK Border Agency | Financial requirement). As you are now aware the financial threshold is currently*the subject of a legal*challenge. We await the outcome of these proceedings before make a final decision to grant or refuse entry clearance, i.e. your application is on hold.
End of quote.

What do you think shall I do Joppa? I have ordered the same bank statement and I have the copies only for the payslips which I can get them stamped by my employer.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have attached a note to P60 explaining why it shows a lower figure, haven't you? All your other evidence seems to be in order. Another example of ECO just looking at P60 and rejecting application instead of examining other financial information supplied. Quite annoying this. You should write back enclosing a copy of the note you have attached about P60, and asking them to reconsider in the light of other evidence supplied.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You have attached a note to P60 explaining why it shows a lower figure, haven't you? All your other evidence seems to be in order. Another example of ECO just looking at P60 and rejecting application instead of examining other financial information supplied. Quite annoying this. You should write back enclosing a copy of the note you have attached about P60, and asking them to reconsider in the light of other evidence supplied.


Indeed I have enclosed a note but unfortunately I did not take a copy of it Joppa. You know those yellow sticky note, all of what I can think of is that it could've been lost or dropped through the process.

Shall I just write a cover letter enclosing all copies of payslips and same bank statement? And you that I have included 7 of both before because of the 28 days rules. shall I just enclosed 6 this time as I will have the full 6th bank statement or I should send the same lot?

And how long do you reckon that they will take this time having gone through the case already? And do you think I should get in contact with my MP so he can write a letter as well?

Thank you Joppa again, you are a star.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Quite possible they didn't see your note! Instead of post-it note, I always recommend a proper letter attached by a firm clip or stapled.
You really don't need to re-send your payslips and bank statement, but I suppose there is no harm. Just send the last 6 monthly documents leading up to your original application date. And include a letter explaining in fullest details why your P60 doesn't show the full financial information you are relying on, with actual figures and dates. If you want to upload it, I can comment on it before sending it off.
All being well, they should reverse their decision and issue your visa.
I don't know how long it will take, but it's out of your hand. Don't bother MP at this stage as it may have been a simple administrative oversight.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

This is very worrying that they've gone straight to your P60 and not looked at other evidence also. Makes you think why bother asking for payslips if the ECO's just take one look at your P60 and make a decision?

Don't worry Sofyane, you've got the upper hand.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got the feeling that ECOs are using some kind of flow chart to process application: 
Step 1. Look at P60. If it shows less than the required amount, refuse. 
Step 2. Examine pay slips etc, etc. 

As I'm not privy to Home Office's internal working, it's just a speculation but I wonder?


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Even the fact that I had to literally beg WorldBridge for the exact reason for one week sound alarming. I mean you can see from their first reply and the way they have been communicating with me afterwards. The English they are using is so basic with many mistakes. Also from the many post before you can see that they are contradicting themselves.

Please note that we have not heard from the ECO directly yet. Do you think we will get an email as well?

Joppa I am just waiting for the bank statement to arrive and will stamped copy of payslips be enough as a proof?

Harun thank you and hopefully their reply won't be long. 

The annoying thing is why have to wait for the full 3 months to let me know while I know that someone got a reply within 3 weeks from applying taking into consideration that not many applicant apply in that country.


----------



## rajasekar (Sep 19, 2013)

hi,i know one guy refused because he missing one pay slip.and he send pay slip 4 weeks ago still he did not receive any email or any message from ECO.even they not saying receive his post or not.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sofyane said:


> Even the fact that I had to literally beg WorldBridge for the exact reason for one week sound alarming. I mean you can see from their first reply and the way they have been communicating with me afterwards. The English they are using is so basic with many mistakes. Also from the many post before you can see that they are contradicting themselves.
> 
> Please note that we have not heard from the ECO directly yet. Do you think we will get an email as well?
> 
> Joppa I am just waiting for the bank statement to arrive and will stamped copy of payslips be enough as a proof?


Ok, that's fine.



> Harun thank you and hopefully their reply won't be long.
> 
> The annoying thing is why have to wait for the full 3 months to let me know while I know that someone got a reply within 3 weeks from applying taking into consideration that not many applicant apply in that country.


Each visa station, and visa partner like WorldBridge, VFS etc operate differently. Some are very good, polite and efficient, others far less so. Home Office need to address this issue for quality assurance and better customer care.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa shall I have a go at WorldBridge and address the fact that I did submit all my payslips and bank statement showing more than £1550p/m and ask them to contact the ECO or at least about the time frame they will take to get back to me?

Another issue that I was not aware of is the difference between salaried/nonsalaried sponsors as I though all of the payslips has to be more than £1550? I mean I get paid hourly.

And do you think that the ECO will ever contact my wife with an email cause i don't think it her duty to keep on chasing them for an update all the time?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sofyane said:


> Joppa shall I have a go at WorldBridge and address the fact that I did submit all my payslips and bank statement showing more than £1550p/m and ask them to contact the ECO or at least about the time frame they will take to get back to me?


No that's a waste of time. Just send letter and documents we've discussed to the ECO. Have they given you an address to send to?



> Another issue that I was not aware of is the difference between salaried/nonsalaried sponsors as I though all of the payslips has to be more than £1550? I mean I get paid hourly.


Being hourly paid, you are in non-salaried job, and they take your average monthly pay over 6 months and time by 12.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

> No that's a waste of time. Just send letter and documents we've discussed to the ECO. Have they given you an address to send to?



Yes Joppa, they gave me the address.





> Being hourly paid, you are in non-salaried job, and they take your average monthly pay over 6 months and time by 12.


From a previous reply that I gave to someone I said that all the payslips have to be more than 1550. But that wa not the case according to your reply.



> Originally Posted by Sofyane View Post
> Joppa he mentioned that some payslips less than £1550 p/m. if one of them falls during the 6 months period then he will have no chance to reverse the decision as the rule is to take the lowest and multiply it by 12.
> And he applied under Cat A.





> That only applies to salaried employment. For non-salaried, such as hourly-paid or zero-contract, where pay depends on the number of hours worked, they take an average monthly income over 6 months and multiply by 12. If it comes to £18,600 or more, you meet the requirement, even in some months the pay is less than £1,550. I assume the OP has non-salaried job.


How do they count it, I mean if the average is 1650 and there is one less than 1550, will this be ok? cause if this is yes than I've applied few months earlier rather than wait for all the payslips to be no less than £1550.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Being hourly-paid, you are clearly in non-salaried job, as your income depends on hours worked, even if you have guaranteed hours. So a payslip or two below £1,550 doesn't matter, provided on average over 6 months you have earned the yearly equivalent (annualised) £18,600.
It must be made clearly in the letter of employment the basis on which you are paid, i.e. hourly.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Being hourly-paid, you are clearly in non-salaried job, as your income depends on hours worked, even if you have guaranteed hours. So a payslip or two below £1,550 doesn't matter, provided on average over 6 months you have earned the yearly equivalent (annualised) £18,600.
> It must be made clearly in the letter of employment the basis on which you are paid, i.e. hourly.


You are a top man Joppa. Thanks for the clarification. I did not know this otherwise i could've applied well earlier than June.

Ps Sorry about the mess i made in my previous post and thanks for the organisation.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I've got the feeling that ECOs are using some kind of flow chart to process application:
> Step 1. Look at P60. If it shows less than the required amount, refuse.
> Step 2. Examine pay slips etc, etc.
> 
> As I'm not privy to Home Office's internal working, it's just a speculation but I wonder?


But what happens to people who don't have P60's. (people who were out of work for 12 months etc.. before getting a new job then applying after 6 months with Cat A.
Surely UKBA will need to gauge off pay slips then.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

My experience is, unless they explain why they have no P60, and is accepted, application is often refused.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> My experience is, unless they explain why they have no P60, and is accepted, application is often refused.


Joppa when this does happen can it be appealed?


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

It seems everything hangs on the P60. 
Even if you have a reason for it not being there or why it's not a full year seems to be a bit hit and miss if you get your visa or not, due to that.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Joppa sorry but I don't know much about P60's but surely if you work from August 2013 - February 2014 then it goes without saying that you won't have a P60 or am I wrong?


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

P60's in the UK run from April to April and are issued to workers and ex workers by the end of May at the latest.

So if you worked in a job from August - Feb you'll get a P60 around May time through the post stating your yearly gross and tax paid


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thankyou Harun, so in this instance there will be no P60 so I imagine a letter of explanation will suffice?


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes. If you don't have a current P60 your only other option is to supply the correct pay slips and bank statements and a letter explaining why you don't have a P60.

UKBA haven't made it clear in the rules that your application relies upon the P60, so the fact they're rejecting people over it is a sticky one.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes it certainly is more than a sticky one...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In the latest guidance, P60 is needed a) when issued and b) if it even partially reflects the income you are relying on. So you don't need one from previous tax years if you are only using income received during the current year, and if it only partially covers the income you are relying on, you must attach a note explaining why. In some cases, ECO has rejected the application even when a note was attached - either didn't see it or somehow ignored it.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Joppa, 

I am preparing the cover letter to send to the ECO. Will it be possible to let me know please what shall I include in it as you are aware exactly about my situation and why the application has been out on hold.

Once I write it down I will upload it so you can comment on it. 

Thank you so much Joppa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Will reply later today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

Thinking of you. I may have the same problem when I apply in February.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa as soon as my letter is ready I will post it here so you can have a look at it.

I have a question though, will it be ok if the payslips are copies only and stamped by my company? I have the same bank statement original but not the payslips.

Again thank you very much for all the help you are providing in this forum.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa do you think I should attache every payslips to its correspondence bank statement with a paper clip or I can staple them together?

Thanks


----------



## shiv_914 (Oct 9, 2013)

hi all,


today i got email from BHC mumbai which is saying that you did not meet income threshold .

i have submitted my wife's 6 months pay slips and employment letter , employment contract.p-60 , p-45 in p-60 its showing she earned more than 20000 in year 2012-2013 and in her new contract and employment letter its showing that she is earning more than 18600.she started her new job in 2012 december. 
but still they are saying you did not meet income threshold and my application is on hold at BHC mumbai.

can anyone please help to what i have to do next?

thanks


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Did you submit the relative bank statements?


----------



## shiv_914 (Oct 9, 2013)

hi,

yes i have submitted her bank statement


----------



## shiv_914 (Oct 9, 2013)

i also have submitted p60 for year 2011-12,12-13 and all p60 showing that her income is more than 20000 after tax. i am so stressed now what to do next. i am going to call BHC mumbai tomorrow to ask exact reason 

can any one give me more information if i am missing something 

thanks


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You said you submitted her bank statement. Did you submit six months worth of statements?


----------



## shiv_914 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes I have submitted 6 months of bank statements and payslips

thanks


----------

